# Sloppy classical performers



## BrokenFingers (Jul 12, 2015)

Can we have a thread going on where you share your sentiments on sloppy performances of classical pieces? How often does it happen? Is it excusable and expected? I'm greatly interested in your opinions.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Artur Rubinstein was pretty sloppy. I enjoyed the passion but he ain't no Gould or Horowitz.


----------



## Brian Rin (Apr 18, 2015)

It's pretty fun toward the extreme side of the spectrum.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Brian Rin said:


> It's pretty fun toward the extreme side of the spectrum.


LOL! Wasn't this recording used by Peter Schickele in one of his play-by-play comedy bits?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7 said:


> Artur Rubinstein was pretty sloppy. I enjoyed the passion but he ain't no Gould or Horowitz.


It was never about technical note-for-note perfection with the Master. He played in his own, inimitable legendary style that left an indelible mark in the history of classical music and influenced and has continued to influence artists all over the world for generations.

Gould remains more niche. His sometimes entirely bizzare or eccentric interpretation make him not-so-easy for newbies/close-minded folks. Meanwhile, us Gouldians will revel in his sham-wow-wow!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Do you mean technically sloppy? How imperfect must a performer's execution be to be considered sloppy?

I'm forgiving of minor imperfections if the spirit is transcendent. Sometimes the inspiration of the moment results in little rough spots in ensemble which are actually, to me, endearing. They are reminders that music is life and not something machine-made, and that the spirit can always reach farther than the flesh can follow.


----------

